# Best humidor brands?



## Jazzman77

I've smoked cigars for about 10 years, then I switched to pipes for about 5, now I'm kind of getting back into cigars.
Back in the late 90's I spent $300 on a Diamond Crown humidor at the local Cigar store, in the end I don't think it sealed well and was a lot of work to maintain.

Now all over the internet I see all types of humidors for $50 and up. Did the humidor market tank, or is there a lot of crap out there? Shouldn't a quality humidor cost more?

I'm 15 years older now, so money isn't as tight as it used to be. I've seen a lot of helpful stuff on Winadors and Tuperadors but I think I'd like a nice desktop humidor that holds 60-100 cigars. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks-Mike


----------



## Scoops

I own a nice cuban crafters humidor with glass on the front of the humi. It looks very sharp and the seal is perfect.


----------



## gahdzila

Welcome to Puff!

This guy builds custom humidors, and is a member here. I don't personally own one, but I've heard nothing but good things about his work.

Waxing Moon Humidors


----------



## gasdocok

Ed has a line of rather affordable "production line" humidors or something like that. They are like 3-400 bucks and rock star good.

Ed is the waxingmoon humidors guy linked above.

Good luck with your search, and WELCOME TO PUFF (head over to the new puffer fish forum and give a proper introduction now won't you?  )


----------



## Rock31

Coleman and Igloo


----------



## RWalleyTX

Dunhill. Prometheus. Davidoff. These would be top on my list. There are some others such as daniel marshall that make good humidors as well. I would stay away from china stuff but if your not picky they will work as well


----------



## gahdzila

Rock31 said:


> Coleman and Igloo


LOL. Exactly what I was gonna say at first, but he specifically said he wanted a nice 60-100 count desktop.


----------



## SystemError

Those waxingmoon humidors are nice. Would not mind picking on of those up


----------



## Lopezoscar03

i also have a cuban crafters humidor and love. it is beautiful.


----------



## 71r

I very new to cigars so take it with a grain of salt. But I have 2 humidors that I paid 100 bucks each for. I use KL in them they hold 65% rh rock solid. And one of them has a glass top and front. I cant figure out what a $400 one does better.
But like I said I'm new to this stuff.


----------



## Stinky

Humidors are basically a well made box. Find one you like. Avoid glass top models because cigars do not set well with light. If you find one with a glass top, fit a felt pad over the glass window to keep the natural light off your cigars. Most important: get a good humidification system!


----------



## Gio

I have own an Adorini humidor for some time now, it works great! Excellent craftsmanship very little maintenance is required. If cost is not a concern, I would recommend checking the Aristocrat line of desktop humidors.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

Savoy makes a solid humi that will last for ever. I have 3, the 500 count, the 200 count and a 100 count. Great finishes, seal tight, and built solid. They are reasonable price wise...I don't really remember how much each were, bought them about 5-6 years ago. I think the 500 count was $350, the 200 count $200, and I think the 100 count was $150. I use Xikar gell jars in each with xikar digital humi gauges.


----------



## lebz

+1 for Cuban Crafters. I bought one and never looked back. Even the fiance likes the look of it. Why I got to keep i next to the computer 

Very well crafted


----------



## zephead61

Waxing Moon!!!!!! Here's mine-
View attachment 66894
View attachment 66895
View attachment 66896
View attachment 66897
View attachment 66898
View attachment 66899


----------



## Gio

Chuck, very nice looking humidor! :nod:


----------



## dav0

gahdzila said:


> LOL. Exactly what I was gonna say at first, but he specifically said he wanted a nice 60-100 count desktop.


Then large "snap-lock" tupperdor :evil:


----------



## Jazzman77

Well Gentlemen, I took you advice about 10 days ago and purchased a Waxing Moon humi that holds 150. I went with the Walnut outer and it really looks great , UPS says it'll be here 4/30 I can't wait. Thanks for the sound advice. Peace-Mike


----------



## Fuente 4 Me

I'm new here and new to the world of cigar smoking for the most part. I'm trying to decide between a Cuban Crafters, Savoy or Cheap Humidors Old world humidor.

Any thoughts on the best quality and better box amongst the 3?


----------



## Milhouse

i'm interested in a waxing moon... i have read a few things on another forum that give me pause. anyone have any issues with them?


----------



## SDH619

Fuente 4 Me said:


> I'm new here and new to the world of cigar smoking for the most part. I'm trying to decide between a Cuban Crafters, Savoy or Cheap Humidors Old world humidor.
> 
> Any thoughts on the best quality and better box amongst the 3?


I would stay away from a lot of the Cheap Humidor stuff. The name says it all. I made the mistake early on and pick one up from them before I knew better. On top of that it was a pain in the ass getting a refund from them.


----------



## RWalleyTX

Waxing moon stuff has a real raw wood look to it but built well if you want somthing flashy and sleek I would look at somthing else imo


----------



## zephead61

Well, Jazzman, how do you like your new Waxing Moon? Mine is keeping a perfect 65% with HF beads. Best investment yet!


----------



## Fuente 4 Me

zephead61 said:


> Well, Jazzman, how do you like your new Waxing Moon? Mine is keeping a perfect 65% with HF beads. Best investment yet!


Ordered my humi from Ed today bro. Man his work looks amazing and the level of detail is just amazing. I orderd a 150 ct cherry with maple center lid and stain cathedral . He's keeping the corner splines as true to the look of the box as well. Have you seen the curly maple and blood wood? Can't wait for my box it should be here in two weeks. I wonder if I should store my pipe tobacco in it. I haven't researched much on pipes. I 'm smoking a great sand blast briar as I write this


----------



## gahdzila

Fuente 4 Me said:


> I wonder if I should store my pipe tobacco in it.


NO, you absolutely should not. No way no how.

Most pipe tobacco has flavoring of some sort, even the "unflavored" englishes. You don't want that getting into the wood of your humidor, or your cigars. Besides, cigars and pipe tobacco have vastly different humidity requirements.

Pipe tobacco does best when kept in an air tight container, alone by itself. Small glass mason jars are the best!

FYI - Puff has a pipe forum also! Check it out!


----------



## cavscout98

zephead61 said:


> Waxing Moon!!!!!! Here's mine-
> View attachment 66894
> View attachment 66895
> View attachment 66896
> View attachment 66897
> View attachment 66898
> View attachment 66899


Gonna order a Waxing Moon upon my return from Afghanistan later this year. The construction on those bad boys looks awesome!


----------



## TVDinner

I love my Cuban Crafters humidor.

Was very lucky to get it gently used and basically brand new for an incredible price. One of the nicer pieces I own.

I have this one - https://www.cubancrafters.com/quality-humidors-exotic-cigar-humidor-cuban-exotica-for-150-cigars/


----------

